# CA glue as a food safe finish.



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I couldn't really find anything anywhere about this so I contacted a company (the original super glue company to be exact.). All they said was that it wasn't FDA approved. I was hoping for more of an explanation but at least now I know. Apparently gorilla glue is FDA approved though imagine that? Anybody have a thought?


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

WeebyWoodWorker said:


> I couldn't really find anything anywhere about this so I contacted a company (the original super glue company to be exact.). All they said was that it wasn't FDA approved. I was hoping for more of an explanation but at least now I know. Apparently gorilla glue is FDA approved though imagine that? Anybody have a thought?


I suspect that after it cures it is an inert material. Like epoxy, which is very nasty until it polymerizes, then safe.
CA is used more and more in the medical field to glue wounds.

I personally would not hesitate to use it.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Super glue probably never figured their CA glue would be used for anything other than holding some hard hatted guy from a steel I beam LOL

You might check with other manufacturers of CA glue they might have submitted their product to the FDA for testing

Gorilla glue is polyurethane and it has been tested to be food safe


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I emailed Titebond and they said it wasn't FDA approved for direct or indirect contact with food

I figured it was pretty inert after drying too but they might be some kind of problem with contacting some sorts of food, they might break it down to something not so inert


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I wouldn't want to. CA glues soften with water contact, wouldn't last very long to begin with, and I doubt ingesting chips are healthy


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Do you intend to finish it?


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Rebelwork said:


> Do you intend to finish it?



Finish what exactly?


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I ended up finding some other forums that also talked about this. Most people talked about how once it cures it's supposed to be fine, normally glue and epoxy does become inert once cured I just wanted to check. I sent out some other e-mails to manufactures so see what they said but haven't heard responses yet. I use the stuff as a finish all the time I just didn't want to kill anyone or anything so I thought I'd ask.


----------

